# Java Bukkit Plugin + config.yml



## L4z4ru5zZz (24. Jan 2014)

Jaaaaah also ich lern mich grad in Java ein und möchte Plugins für Bukkit (Minecraft Server mod) erstellen. Ein paar einfache hab ich schon hinbekommen aber grad scheitere ich an folgendem Problem:


```
public boolean onCommand(CommandSender sender, Command cmd, String commandLabel, String[] args) {
	    Player player = (Player)sender;
	    if (commandLabel.equalsIgnoreCase("NeosPing"))
	      player.sendMessage(ChatColor.GREEN + "[NeosInformations] NeosPong?!");
		return false;
```
Wenn man nun /NeosPing in den Chat eingibt bekommt man [NeosInformations]NeosPong?! ausgegeben. Jetzt die Frage: Ich möchte gerne das das NeosPong?! von den Benutzern über eine config Datei bearbeitet werden kann... Weiss einer wie ich das regeln könnte?


----------



## atylon (24. Jan 2014)

Ehm, was ist NeosPong? Was willst du oeffnen oder bearbeiten? Bitte etwas mehr Details.


----------



## Chloroplast (24. Jan 2014)

du musst eine Datei dafür laden (wenn sie nicht zu groß ist), dann am besten als String in einer Klassenvariable abspeichern und dann einsetzen. schau mal hier


----------



## L4z4ru5zZz (25. Jan 2014)

```
package me.NeosCraft.NeosInformations;

import java.util.logging.Logger;

import org.bukkit.ChatColor;
import org.bukkit.command.Command;
import org.bukkit.command.CommandSender;
import org.bukkit.entity.Player;
import org.bukkit.plugin.java.JavaPlugin;

public class NeosInformations extends JavaPlugin
{
  public void onDisable()
  {
	  System.out.println("NeosInventoryCleaner] Version 1.0 by NeosCraft is now disabled!");
  }

  public void onEnable()
  {
    loadConfig();
    System.out.println("[NeosInventoryCleaner] Version 1.0 by NeosCraft is now enabled!");
  }
  
  public boolean onCommand(CommandSender sender, Command cmd, String commandLabel, String[] args) {
	    Player player = (Player)sender;
	    if (commandLabel.equalsIgnoreCase("NeosPing"))
	      player.sendMessage(ChatColor.GREEN + "[NeosInformations] NeosPong?!");
		return false;
	    
	
  
  
  }
  
  
}
```
So sieht zurzeit der Quelltext aus und anstatt von 
	
	
	
	





```
player.sendMessage(ChatColor.GREEN + "[NeosInformations] NeosPong?!");
```
 als ausgabe wollte ich es so machen das man als serveradmin in einer config.yml den text also nur den text nicht die farbe und co ändern kann  bin dankbar für jede hilfe!


----------



## shishigami (25. Jan 2014)

L4z4ru5zZz hat gesagt.:


> So sieht zurzeit der Quelltext aus und anstatt von
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den String in eine Variable auslagern, die Variable mit dem Wert aus der config.yml befüllen und in der sendMessage Methode die Variable nutzen.


```
player.sendMessage(ChatColor.GREEN + "[NeosInformations] " + dieVariable);
```

Wie du mit der config.yml über die Bukkit API interagierst wird hier an einem Beispiel gezeigt. Weitere Informationen findest du in der javadoc von Bukkit.

Das Selbe hättest du übrigens auch herausgefunden, wenn du nach "bukkit mod read config.yml" gegoogled hättest.

mfg


----------



## L4z4ru5zZz (25. Jan 2014)

shishigami hat gesagt.:


> Den String in eine Variable auslagern, die Variable mit dem Wert aus der config.yml befüllen und in der sendMessage Methode die Variable nutzen.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Vielen dank hat mir sehr geholfen!


----------

